
Show HN: Simple Open Source 3D Online Multiplayer Battle Game Using Node.js - yoshiokatsuneo
https://paiza-battle-ground.paiza-user.cloud/
======
yoshiokatsuneo
And, here is an article how I created the simple game:
[https://engineering.paiza.io/entry/paizacloud_online_multipl...](https://engineering.paiza.io/entry/paizacloud_online_multiplayer_game)

~~~
webdva
Inspiring. Good work.

------
warent
Whoever "rj" is I'm "WWWWWWW...." and laughing so hard at our eternal battle

------
atomical
Kind of like bzflag?

------
mberger
I appreciate that there is a certain sense of accomplishment that comes with
doing something 'from scratch' but why wouldn't you use
[https://phaser.io/](https://phaser.io/) or any of the other
libraries/frameworks for HTML5 development? It's built for almost exactly this
type of game. Does anyone know if there is a framework for turn based strategy
for HTML5? Phaser seems to have more of a real time and physics focus.

~~~
andypants
Phaser looks like it's for 2d games, not 3d.

~~~
onion2k
It's rendered in 3D, but the physics are 2D.

